# Renting out pressure washer!?



## MarkLeP

Hi

Just a general question really, a few people have asked if they can hire my pressure washer when I'm not using it. 

Is this advisable? Would there be any comebacks if it was to catch fire or anything and I am charging them to use it?

I've got your Gold package for when I'm valeting but just wondered what policy would be needed for hire.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Shiny

Unfortunately it is not something that can be covered under your existing Liability policy and you would need to look to a more specific plant hire liability policy.

I've not done one for a while, but generally speaking the Insurers will want CPA Hire Conditions in place which contractually lay out the terms of the hire, responsibilities, liabilities etc. 

As it stands, potentially you could be held liable for any loss, damage or injury if it is was proved you were legally negligent. For example, if the pressure washer hadn't been serviced and there was some lose wiring that caused a fire or electrocuted someone, it could easily be argued that you were negligent in lending out a machine that was not safe.


----------



## MarkLeP

OK thanks for your help. I won't bother hiring it out


----------

